# removing froglets - "how to" advice



## i_am_bedford_falls (Nov 23, 2006)

I have done a few searches and found nothing on this topic, so I thought I'd start a new thread. My imitator trio is currently breeding, and I've let them raise the last few eggs in the tank. There are a couple of tads in the pond at the bottom, and a two tads in two different bromeliads. I would like to see them raise the tads to the end of metamorphosis, but looking ahead, I have one concern: how will I get the froglets out of the tank? Sounds simple enough, but I can only imagine how difficult it would be to capture one of the fast, jumpy adults. How do others who let their imitators tank raise young deal with this. The tank is a ten gallon vertical filled with bromeliads.

Thanks!


----------



## GSXR_MURRHEE (Sep 16, 2006)

I don't have imitators but for my mancreeks alot of times it's actually pretty easy to catch them with your hands. For the other times I use a little fish net that I wet down and kinda drive them towards it, usually they jump in to get away from my hand. Hope that helps.


----------



## amphibianfreak (Jul 21, 2004)

i've used plastic spoons before, as well as my finger, toilet paper tube, film canister and a combo of all of them!


----------



## Mac (Aug 14, 2007)

I use a small CLEAR plastic cup or a CLEAR film canister, just scare them into it and then thats when it really helps to be able to see inside the cup to see where it is.... about to jump out or plastered to the wall is what I have mostly seen.


----------



## SMenigoz (Feb 17, 2004)

I've had luck with a turkey baster.
Scott


----------



## i_am_bedford_falls (Nov 23, 2006)

SMenigoz said:


> I've had luck with a turkey baster.
> Scott


Can you explain how one would do that? I have a turkey baster that I use to move tads, but how would I catch a morphed out frog?

Thanks for all the replies, I suppose I'll end up trying all these methods to see what works the best!


----------



## DCreptiles (Jan 26, 2009)

when ever i want to move things around or add something new to the enclosure i always have to capture the frogs befor doing so. i normally just put a moist paper towel in a deli container and i dont like to actually touch or grab the frogs since our hands have dirt and oil and bacteria on them even though we wash them. i just simply place the container in front of the frog and nudge it with my finger tip and it just hops into the container i place thel id on it and thats it. alot of the times im able to get my breeding trio of vents into the same container. i dont use nets or my hand because im afraid to injure the frogs.


----------



## divingne1 (Mar 21, 2008)

DCreptiles said:


> when ever i want to move things around or add something new to the enclosure i always have to capture the frogs befor doing so. i normally just put a moist paper towel in a deli container and i dont like to actually touch or grab the frogs since our hands have dirt and oil and bacteria on them even though we wash them. i just simply place the container in front of the frog and nudge it with my finger tip and it just hops into the container i place thel id on it and thats it. alot of the times im able to get my breeding trio of vents into the same container. i dont use nets or my hand because im afraid to injure the frogs.


This is what I do as well.
Candy


----------



## Link3898 (Sep 18, 2008)

i use a brine shrimp net.. the netting is so fine they cant get any toes tangled in it and the net itself it small enough to weave between plants.

when i can though (if the frog cooperates) i try to to as said above and nudge them into a deli cup with moist paper towel


----------



## pl259 (Feb 27, 2006)

I have a whole host of frog catching "tools" that I use. Probably the best one is patience. Better to try once and if they jump away, close up the viv and try again some time later. Chasing them around the tank is a bit stressful for them and you. After that I have a couple small beakers, one mounted on a end of a long dowel, a large test tube, a tall skinny drinking glass, and long sticks and straws to guide and prod the little beasties into them. The best ones are clear. I never had much luck getting frogs to jump into a black film canister.


----------



## JFrog (Dec 11, 2007)

I would agree, no need to over stress the frogs. I usually try to mist and feed before I'm planning on moving any frogs around. Who isn't a little more relaxed after a big meal and a shower right? Anyways, just make sure you can minimize the amount of contact the froglet has with your hands/skin. Zero contact would be ideal but it's a give take relationship. Try not to over stress the frog by chasing it around for 10 min with a cup or net, when you could have just eased it into a container with your finger. Just use your judgement combined with good info you can find on this board and you'll be fine. Congrats on the breeding activity by the way! Good luck.


----------



## DCreptiles (Jan 26, 2009)

i dont see any reason to make frog catching a project in anyway. simply put the container in front of them go to nudge them. 9 out of 10 times theirl jump into the tub befor you even get to touch them. just make sure your hands are washed and moist paper towerl is in the container with well punched holes. and do what you need to quickly and get them back into their home in a timely manner. iv never ever not caught the frogs. your the keeper. just do it! oh and keep the lid close by. if you do like my kid does lol catches the frog in the container and goes " wheres the lid?" and his hand isnt big enough to cover the container hahaha and the frog will hop out and he'll freak out lol. and even then i just simply bend down nudge the frog and in he goes. no need to stress your self or the frogs. if you start building tools and inventions to just put a frog into a deli cup.. what next?


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

i usually put a 4oz clear container somewhere in the tank on its side (usually on the other side of a plant) and then use a straw or something like that to "scare" them around the plant and right into the cup. never had a problem with this. ive tried using a clear test tube, that works fine too.


----------



## gluedl (Oct 8, 2008)

I use small fruitflies, small plastic cup, piece of banana and another bigger transparent cup. 

Place piece of banana on the small cup, some ff around that will gather around the banana. The frogs will be around that piece of banana to catch the flies and you will have to wait patiently for the frogs and just catch it with the bigger transparent cup by just putting it over the whole on the right moment...


----------

